# Whats your most expensive fish?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Been thinking,I believe I am the only one here who has wild bettas.I was thinking it could be because the price or availability.So this got me to wondering,what the most expensive fish everyone else has,and what made you decide you wanted that fish?Did you pay top price,or get it at a deal?

Everyone already knows mine are the macs,who I got for express shipping as opposed to full price of almost $180.00 for a pr.I had been drooling over pics for a few years before getting the opportunity to get these and I jumped on it when i had the chance.

So now whats everyone elses?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got about 15 discus ranging from $85-$300 bucks each depending on their size, only 2 are in the $85 range the others are pushing $300 if not worth more then that now. I have two wild discus and I dont want to relive what those two beasts cost me to get them then get them here.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

$0.15-$0.30, what you lack in quality, make up for in quantity *old dude


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL... My $5 Gourami... I got a helluva deal on my cichlids though.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

German blue ram once way back for 19 dollars


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

$24.99 Electric Blue Hap (Sciaenochromis fryeri)


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

tinman said:


> German blue ram once way back for 19 dollars


$19?! Just last weekend I got 3 for $25. Awesome fish though; neat colors with lots of personality.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

bry1105 said:


> $19?! Just last weekend I got 3 for $25. Awesome fish though; neat colors with lots of personality.


And they're the subject of the May Fish of the Month article, so keep your eyes open in this subforum for it come May 1st!


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I got 5 sidthimunki loach @ $15 a piece, synodontis eupterus catfish for $17


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

90 bucks. my orandas form goldfish utopia.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Totem44 said:


> I got 5 sidthimunki loach @ $15 a piece, synodontis eupterus catfish for $17


Ouch. I sell the Sidthimunki's for $8 apiece and the Synodontis for $6 apiece at my store.

OT: I try to not pay attention to the cost of fish I buy, lest my Significant Other ask me how much it cost and I actually have an answer to give her.*old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Scuff.I have no choice,my husband asks me how much.I payed sixty bucks shipping on the macs,and he knew how much the fish themselves cost,so I was able to get them,since it was a deal we couldnt pass up.Plus I borrowed half the money from his mom,hehe.


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

i have cichlids (just tons of different colors), a fiddler crab, and a bristle nose pleco and i think the most expensive one was like $7.99, but they look really awesome!


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

umm a six dollar betta fish at walmart ewwww


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

$15 for Otocinclus Cocama


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

AU$90 for a 15cm Peppermint BN male


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

It isn't unusual for me to pay $75 for a trio of guppies (a trio is two females and a male) sometimes more, sometimes less, you expect to pay for good stock and then get good offspring. Sometimes I wish I could just pay for the pregnant females, since the first generation seldom last long in my tanks, but what I'm paying for isn't the fish, its the line, the care and work that went into it, that will come out in the offspring, so the vehicle is almost irrelevant.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Eow $75 for 3 guppies??? You must have buyers for the offspring?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Guppy strains are expensive depending on what they are.Same with Koi and bettas.Most of the cost for quality fish though is transhipper fees.You will easily pay over $100.00 dollars for a fish in any other country just to get it here legally.

What guppy strains do you have Chris?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

bry1105 said:


> $19?! Just last weekend I got 3 for $25. Awesome fish though; neat colors with lots of personality.




yeap, my lfs still sells them for 16 bucks a piece and Electric blue rams for 40 bucks a piece  

but the pair i had now i got it in a deal so they costed me around 25 for the pair.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty low compaired to others, 25 bucks for a pair of rainbows. Bottom line, I'd pay 100 each for something I really wanted.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Usually I'm buying different strains of Moscow. Currently I am looking for replacement strains, since callamanus worms killed essentially everything in my fish room. I've recently had advice that I should throw out (not sell) the plants, bleach everything and buy new sponges for all my sponge filters and new plant starts if I want to be really sure that I'm not right back here again in a few months. (Heavy sigh). So I'm looking to spend $75 for a nice green moscow foundation strain, once that's up and running I'll probably look for some other good strains to fold in if I see something good - I like the dark moscows that look almost black and show bright color where the light hits them. I do sell offspring locally but don't really make that much back when you take into account food and electric and labor and all, especially with culturing the baby brine and green water and all, it really is a labor of love.


----------

